# new worm bin! :)



## next (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey Mp,

For all you canadian growers out there, just thought i'd share my experience with hxxp://www.wormcomposting.ca/. Worms/compost made it to my door in under a week, even in the extreme +30' C temps they arrived in good condition. Tons of little babies and all sorts of worm life going on inside the bins. I think it was right around $45 but I think it was well worth it. Worms came in their own bedding, i'd say around 2 gallons worth. Complete with mommies/daddies and babies and eggs. Makes for much happier worms they claim, to ship them as is, rather than sorting out the worms.


----------



## next (Aug 15, 2015)

How much trim can I give these worms before it would start to become a problem? A big handful a per week per bin, think that will be alright?


----------



## zem (Aug 15, 2015)

interesting, im subbed, sorry cant help with the info though


----------



## pcduck (Aug 15, 2015)

½ their weight per day in ideal conditions. What type of worm bin do you have?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 15, 2015)

Congratulations on having your own worm bin!  Depending on the size of your bin, I am guessing that they will eat a lot more than a handful per week.


----------



## next (Aug 15, 2015)

I used two 40 L totes. I figured if I split the worms up into 2 bins I had two chances to mess things up. The first bin I setup before the worms arrived, I added newspaper, some fresh homemade compost to get things started, and some veggie scraps. The second bin I didn't add any compost, just newspaper n veggie scraps.

I don't really know how many worms I have, was going to play the guessing game. I checked yesterday and the food I originally put in there is all gone.

pcduck - Can you overdose worms on trim? That is pretty much my question, I planned on feeding them vegetable / fruit on a regular basis, as well as the trim. I don't mind them getting a lil buzz, but I don't wanna overdose them on thc.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Aug 15, 2015)

next said:


> How much trim can I give these worms before it would start to become a problem? A big handful a per week per bin, think that will be alright?



Problems start when you add 'food' faster than it can decompose/get consumed by the worms.

Remember that worms don't *eat* anything, but rather slurp up the bacterial slime from the decomposing food.

Once the bin gets established (worms self regulate population), and the microbes are well established, THG is right, a handful/week would barely be an appetizer. Seems like it takes ~2 months for a fresh bin to get to the right densitys. That's either a brand new bin, or an established bin with fresh bedding, like after a harvest.

ALWAYS be sure to add some of the old bedding to the new bin, to inoculate the fresh bedding with microbes.

Wet


----------



## next (Aug 15, 2015)

Heya Droopy!

I knew about the worms only eating the decomposing food, thats why I went ahead and set the bin up before they got here. I sprinkiled some neem cake, and soft rock phosphate in there as well.

Oh hey I found some Comfrey yesterday!! I got it from a friend, not sure what "Type" it is, but its in my garden now 

Was tempted to try and grow the comfrey indoors in a large pot... had any experience with that?


----------



## next (Aug 15, 2015)

I drilled 1/4" holes in the bottom of the totes, about every inch I drilled a hole. Then I drilled 3 larger 1" holes on opposite side up high. I used a glue gun and attached some mosquito netting around the 1" holes to prevent fruit flies.

I was having trouble having enough separation between the bins, so I used water line insulation to line the top of the bottom bin, works pretty good, I have about a foot of seperation between the bins. 

Noticed a few fruit flies in the top bin, so I had to put some coffee cans ontop to get the lid to seal. Since then no more fruit flies.. I used comic book backer boards to make up for the indentations on the totes. I realllllly wanted to build a nice wood worm bin but I never got around to it. The wood I have, isn't quite wide enough to do what I was thinking. Since then I have had thoughts of a horizontal bin, I don't like the idea of lifting the bins all the time. I would like to take these worms full scale, see how far I can go with it.. there is alot of demand for these worms around here. 
View attachment 20150815_101718.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Aug 15, 2015)

I treat trim just like any green added.

I am not sure what you mean by all the time, but horizontal bins starts as one and by the time the third one gets full your first one my be ready to harvest. I only pick the bins up when ready to harvest.


----------



## next (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response duck

Right now both those bins have worms in them, so in order to feed the lower bin of worms I have to take the top bin off. Is that a bad idea?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Aug 15, 2015)

next said:


> Thanks for the quick response duck
> 
> Right now both those bins have worms in them, so in order to feed the lower bin of worms I have to take the top bin off. Is that a bad idea?



Well, sorta. Stacked like that is not very stable, but the bigger consideration is weight. I use 18 gal totes and by the time I harvest I need help picking them up. Like Duck, that's the only time they get picked up. The bins sit in another bin with no holes to catch any drippings, and there WILL be some. Several bricks keep the bin raised up a bit off the no holes tote.

Side by side will do you better over time, but I think you would have reached the same conclusion in a few months when that sucker starts packing on the weight.

Wet


----------



## next (Aug 15, 2015)

I did see that being an issue in the future. I'm going to have to put some thought into this... not a big fan of the totes, but they seem to do the job for now.


----------



## next (Aug 15, 2015)

Thoughts and idea's for creating separate bin's, one for veg, and one for flower?

Do you guys bury your food, then top with shredded paper..
or do you mix shredded paper in with the food, then bury and top with shredded paper?


----------



## next (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm thinking bout building a bin that measures 36"L x 18"W x 8"H. Should give me 4.5sq feet. I will build it out of 1x4's, and make two tray's so one can be stacked of the other. When the bottom one gets full, add the 2nd tray ontop, fill with food / bedding and wait for the worms to migrate up. Then harvest the ewc from the lower tray.

Here's the freshly planted Comfrey that came to join the party.

I had a container of coffee grounds that I let dry out, then I added the following amendments to it.
2tbl kelp
2tbl ground oyster shell
2tbl azomite
2tbl alfalfa
1tbl green sand
1tbl neem cake

I was going to sprinkle this on their food  

View attachment 20150815_094806.jpg


----------



## next (Aug 17, 2015)

I built the new worm bin, the wood version. Had to quit early due to rain, so I didn't get a lid made for it. Just one tray for now, depth ended up being 5" 7/8. 

After adding 2-3" of fresh bedding, then dumping / moving the worms over, I almost filled it up. I did put some dry shredded paper on top, as well as a pillow case that fit quite nicely. 

Regrettfully, my phone batter is dead and no charger to be found so I didn't get any pictures of the build / moving of the worms. I sprinkled a fair amount of the coffee ground / amendment mix ontop of the fresh bedding / cannabis leaves.

Looked like happy worms in there. The babies are soooo small. Kinda cute too. I'll get pics in a few days when I feed them again. I have about 10lbs of left over / gone bad zucchini, and it has the worms' names written all over it.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2015)

Do you have air holes in your totes please, i hope so? 

I love my worm bin and mine are multiplying like crazy. Don't' over feed, and why Neem? poor worms.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Aug 17, 2015)

Rose ... Worms love neem *meal* sprinkled in small   amounts on the surface, like 1/4 cup or so.  NOT the oil, NEVER the oil in the bin or in the soil for that matter.

*I* never bury food, it's just asking for trouble IMO. I put food on the surface, let it break down a good bit and then add a layer of bedding over it.  Much like making a lasagna.

Wet


----------



## next (Aug 17, 2015)

What type of bin do you have Rose?

Uh oh, is the neem cake a bad idea? - I read that it helps Nitrogen stay in the soil, while composting occurs. I figured it would be a great thing to add. Might keep the fungus gnats and fruit flies at bay as well im hoping. I was incorrect, they weren't fruit flies, i think fungus gnats.. small black, kinda jumpy like a tick, but a fly.

The lid is a little ghetto, but i'm quite impressed with myself overall. 
View attachment 20150817_122035.jpg


View attachment 20150817_122046.jpg


View attachment 20150817_122142.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2015)

I use rubbermaid totes with a million air holes drilled in it. I do bury the food and next week when i look it is gone. I guess they won't crawl out the holes if they are happy. Then when they are finished with that box they move to the one below it. I am thrilled how well they are doing and multiplying. I think i will have my first box of finished wc in another week or two.


----------



## next (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for the responses so far, really appreciate the input.

Do you guys n gals think this wood box will need vent holes? The bottom is 1/4" screen, and because its made out of 1x4's, there should be small gaps between the boards. 

I haven't made a lid yet, so I could incorporate some vents into the lid. Suggestions? 

View attachment 3d.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2015)

They could be Springtails, Next.
I get a million of those and they are good for the bin.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2015)

Handles would come in handy. And they help to keep the compaction down.


----------



## next (Aug 18, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Handles would come in handy. And they help to keep the compaction down.



Could you explain that for me? Handles help to keep compaction down..?

Somehow I pinched a nerve in my neck.. Ouchhhh! Managed to finish the lid to the worm box. I think it looks quite nice. 

pcduck - I was thinking some small leather handles would look nice. Gotta make it look purty if I expect the wife to put food inside it. :evil:

I might add a larger hinged door in the middle, or 1 smaller one on each side, so it will easily open to put food inside. Not very convenient taking the whole lid off at the moment. Needs a brace for the front legs as well, I was in a hurry, got rained out, then put the worms in before it was finished. :O
View attachment 20150817_184659.jpg


View attachment 20150817_215034.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2015)

please put air holes in for those baby worms.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2015)

Most wooden worm bin plans have handles that I have seen.


----------



## next (Aug 18, 2015)

Aww, they need more air?? I did pick a few boards with knot holes for the lid. So there are 2 visible holes in the top, and the boards don't fit flush together. From what I read I didn't think as many vents were needed with wood, because of its ability to breath. Am I wrong, I can make more holes, but the worms won't like me drilling the box I don't think. They will like air tho 

Rose - if you look up wooden worm boxes, no one has any holes for vents in them.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2015)

I was just always taught they needed air holes, but I don't like neem either so maybe you better just go with duck and dd.  I just have really happy worms.  They both have way more experience in worms than I do. I was taught that when they finish a bin they move to the one below it.. thru holes. They don't leave the main one if they are happy until it is finished.


----------



## next (Aug 18, 2015)

Interesting, I read that they move to the bin above them when they finish the food.

Thanks for the advice Rose, always appreciated.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2015)

Air holes for wood not really needed, plastic yes. 

Next I was thinking of a different design when I mentioned compaction.my bad.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2015)

In a vert they move up to feed and move down to breed. Reason why most verts are 3 bins. I have 5. By the time the 4th one is full and ready for the 5th one, no worms hardly or eggs in the bottom one


----------



## next (Aug 18, 2015)

Do the bins need to be touching each other in order for the worms to be able to travel through them? 

The only way I can see to accomplish that is either having the trays completely full, or putting a sag in the screen on the bottom of the tray so it hangs down a little into the tray below it.


----------



## next (Aug 18, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I was just always taught they needed air holes, but I don't like neem either so maybe you better just go with duck and dd.  I just have really happy worms.  They both have way more experience in worms than I do. I was taught that when they finish a bin they move to the one below it.. thru holes. They don't leave the main one if they are happy until it is finished.



Why don't you like neem Rose? I kind of added it by mistake, I thought I had read it somewhere but I was wrong. Luckily enough I don't think it will do much harm, some people claim it helps cut down on fruit flies.

If the worms are happy that's all that matters!!!

The bottom of the box is framed with 1x4's, then there is a large piece of hardware cloth with 1/2" or so screen. I'm certain the worms will have no trouble making it out the screen, i'm just hoping that when the flat newspaper in the bottom gives out that everything else doesn't come with it.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2015)

I think neem is yucky and doesn't work.  That sounded like a five year olds answer.

i quite using it when i went to master gardeners. It puts an oil on the plant that can clog the surface of the leaf.

It leaves a residue and in mho doesn't work. I just hate it.. I want my plants clean.. not yucked.. Now that sounded like a 15 year old. LOL


----------



## next (Aug 18, 2015)

Ah, are you talking Neem oil? I think Neem Cake or Meal is what is left after the oil has been pressed out. Either way, if it aint broke don't fix it. I've never used it as a foliar feed, I did add it to my pro-mix tho.

Whats the deal with making sure their ph is correct...? I've heard of people pre-composting their food first to help keep the ph in check. Or adding lime to the food? You guys heard of this? Could I use the Lactobacillus bacteria to help out?

Here is the finished product
View attachment 20150818_223715.jpg


And an under shot of the 1/2" screen
View attachment 20150818_223758.jpg


----------



## next (Aug 20, 2015)

Should a person be mixing dolomite lime in the worms food / bedding?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't...Did once and I put to much in and killed them. What ever the worms eat it come out pretty much neutral pH.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Aug 20, 2015)

next said:


> Should a person be mixing dolomite lime in the worms food / bedding?



*I* do, but it's a peat based bedding and too acidic without the lime. Many other beddings aren't that low of a pH and don't need it. I never add it to food.

Wet


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2015)

This is how I do mine greens and browns just like a compost pile. I add greensand, azomite, and glacial dust with each new tray. Once in awhile spray them with AEM. I don't blend or compost their food. Layer of greens layer of browns(shredded newspapers).


----------



## next (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. Really appreciate it. 

I will stick with the ground up egg / oyster shells for the little guys as a calcium / ph buffer.

How much greensand/azomite/glacial dust do you use pcduck, like 1tblsp per sq foot or so?

I am using shredded newspaper, I managed to get a box full of old newspaper and a paper shredder. But I'm not real fond of how it looks in the bin.. I'm interested in this peat based bedding you use Droopy. It looks so much cleaner when its a soilish type material instead of shredded newspaper. With time the shredded paper will break down, but by that then I will probly have to add more bedding and restart.

I checked in on the worms, and noticed a fairly large piece of brown cardboard I didn't remember puttings in there.. The little guys have been busy, I read about stashing food inside a paper bag / cardboard box to help reduce smells, allow it to decompose, ect.. And I had saved up some toilet paper rolls, I folded the ends over, filled them full of food scraps, put them together so they were nice little burrito's.. I put 3 of them in there. Needless to say, the food was all but gone, all that was left was the brown piece of cardboard  I searched around found another "burrito" it was half gone, half full of worms, inside and out.
I gave them 4-5 hand fulls of zucchini that I let "cook" for a day or two, I pre-mixed it with a little unfinished compost, I figured the dirty deed had been done, and there's actually more worms on the side of the box that I had used wheat straw compost for bedding. I can tell because there is wheat trying to grow -.- I shoulda hot composted that wheat straw.

Should I get it wet enough that lechate / water runs out the bottom?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Aug 21, 2015)

No, you really don't want leachate, just means the bedding is too wet. The moisture in the veggie scraps and such usually provide more than enough moisture.

Many do their bins just like Duck, sorta like a compost pile. The layering aspect is by far the best way to feed your worms IMO. Tried several, like burying in a different corner each time. Kept forgetting which was the last corner, stuff got too hot (buried some alfalfa ... once).:holysheep:  The lasagna method just always worked best for me.

Some guys I know just take finished or nearly finished compost, put it in a large smarty and add worms. Just adding water to keep it moist and very little to no food. A guy did this by accident last winter, moving his compost inside and adding heating cables (un-heated room in the Colo mtns). There were 'some' worms in the compost from outside. Come Spring, he found his compost to be nearly pure castings and mounds of worms. Funny thing is, it totally blew away his output from a large flow through reactor he had built the previous summer. He had never checked it other than to moisten periodically. Netted 100 gallons of very rich VC.

Wet


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2015)

> No, you really don't want leachate, just means the bedding is too wet. The moisture in the veggie scraps and such usually provide more than enough moisture.



:goodposting:


----------



## next (Aug 22, 2015)

Worms are chowing down on the zucchini 

I use red heat lamps for my snakes, and I read that worms don't mind red light, so I can peek at them with the red light on and they don't run from me like i'm the plague. I didn't even have to snoop around, I could see worms on top of the bedding where I placed the zucchini, I dug down a bit just to make sure and yeap, they are munching, I added some mj leaves perhaps they got the munchies :evil:

The awesome thing about the mix this guy sells, is that it is packed full of adults, babies, and eggs. The population is exploding, there were baby worms appearing within a few days and it seems like there has been a steady increase ever since. 

This worm thing is kinda fun, and so far so good, seems fairly easy to manage.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2015)

I always like using coco as it is a renewable resource unlike peat moss.  I am a big believer in using renewable resources if they are available rather than ones that aren't.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Aug 22, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I always like using coco as it is a renewable resource unlike peat moss.  I am a big believer in using renewable resources if they are available rather than ones that aren't.



THG, you really need to do some research here. That whole renewable vs non renewable thing was/is a big PR ploy by the coco producers to sorta gloss over the clear cutting of forests for coco plantations and nevermind the slavery issues in the harvesting.

Canada's peat industry is very tightly regulated and what is allowed to be harvested is no where near depleting anything.

Coco is a very well orchestrated scam. It all falls apart when you start checking the facts.

Just saying.

Wet


----------



## next (Aug 22, 2015)

Interesting Droopy..

As always there is more than one side to the story.. I can tell you living up here in Canada, there is no shortage of peatmoss. It would be a shame if it were to be gone tho, I have taken many good naps, laying down on a bed of moss 3 feet thick.


----------



## next (Aug 22, 2015)

Droopy, whats your worm mix consist of?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, this is gonna be kinda rough, since most of it was eyeballed.

7 1/2 gal of expanded peat moss. I have a screen I 'grate' it on and usually only do 5 gal. But over did it a bit and went on to a whole cf. Did make it easier for the amendments.

Mostly full party cup ................Dolomite lime
"           "                 ""     ..............."Play sand"  (grit)
"              "       "        "     .............. Rock Dust
Healthy half+ party cup............ Kelp Meal
   "            "           "      "    ............ Neem Cake
Less than half    "      " ............... Azomite
     "       "       "      "     "   ..............  Tomato Tone   (mainly for the bacteria)

Perlite ...... Eyeballed, but guessing 1 1/2 gallons or so. Less than what goes in a mix, but not a whole lot less.

Yield was ~13 gallons. Put in 5 gal buckets, moistened well, and set outside to "cook" for a month or so.

I'll use this when I harvest the bins later in Sept. I'll bring them inside then, but the rain, sun, and temp swings outside really "mellows" it.

This should last me till next spring, but it's easy to do another batch in case I harvest again before winter. Depends on this harvest.

BTW, the worms really don't like you digging in the bedding. Look, but disturb them as little as possible.

Wet


----------



## next (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks Droopy, I hope more people than just me are taking notes.

You think these worms will be fine to go with weekly check-ups? Headed to work, but I will be home 1 day a week.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 24, 2015)

I feed mine once a week. That is the only time I take the cover off. No digging or probing. They will let you know something is wrong by trying to crawl out.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Aug 24, 2015)

pcduck said:


> I feed mine once a week. That is the only time I take the cover off. No digging or probing. They will let you know something is wrong by trying to crawl out.



:yeahthat:

Wet


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2015)

I love my worms. Some moved down to the lower level... I am going to put a third layer on so they can go up too.  I feed mine once a week.  Happy worms.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Aug 24, 2015)

*ROSE*

I also hate neem oil and just don't use it.

BUT .... I now love neem meal (cake), so much I will be spending $101 to get a 44# bag delivered. Existing solely on SS, that is saying something and will take ~ 4 months to save the $$$ (1 more month to go).

Last year I started using it due to cucumber beetles wiping me out and reading about the pest control properties of neem cake. It didn't do much with an established infestation and it needing time to break down, so, I wasn't overly disapointed.

This year I added neem to all the mixes, both new and the reamends and allowed a month+ to cycle. I wanted to see if neem could be my entire pest management program. 1cup/cf was added. Regular, light top dressings were done throughout the season. There has been pretty much zero bugs or damage and I was amazed. I did have to do a couple applications of BT for some caterpillars (and they were few), but other than that, no pest control, none.

I didn't want to say anything till at least near the end of the season and speak too soon. This is mostly outdoor veggies, both in containers and in the ground. The indoor MJ did just as well.

I rate neem cake as high as kelp meal as to what it brings to the table. A 50lb bag of kelp meal was my previous 'save up' purchase.

You really ought to give some a try. BTW, the worms love a bit sprinkled on top of the bedding every week or 2.

Wet


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 24, 2015)

Droopy what's Bt.? For caterpillars?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2015)

BT is bacillus thuringiensis that makes insects stomach explode. That is what they use to genetic modify  corn.

That is great DD, I hope it works for you. Do you use EM!?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh, it works Rose. Or, at least it has for the last 6 months. I wouldn't have mentioned anything from a short term trial.

I use Bokashi bran I made sometime back.

Wet


----------



## Droopy Dog (Aug 24, 2015)

Sweetmansticky said:


> Droopy what's Bt.? For caterpillars?



Bacillus thuringiensis subspecies kurstaki

It only affects caterpillars and harmless to everything else. I know I've ingested a bunch over the last 40 years from eating tomatoes off the vine. I mainly use it for tomato hornworms and budworms on the mj.

Wet


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 24, 2015)

Sweet I'm gonna have to get me some , garden shop or grow shop more likely to have it? 
I've been plagued outdoor with them .


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks RB and DD


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2015)

Droopy Dog said:


> Bacillus thuringiensis subspecies kurstaki
> 
> It only affects caterpillars and harmless to everything else. I know I've ingested a bunch over the last 40 years from eating tomatoes off the vine. I mainly use it for tomato hornworms and budworms on the mj.
> 
> Wet




I don't agree that it is harmless to everything else. We were taught to use it at WSU for a bit...then more research came. I am glad you like it DD.

You need some parasitic wasps DD... I just like saying parasitic wasps:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Droopy Dog (Aug 24, 2015)

I use Thuricide Concentrate and Amazon carries it.

Wet


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice thanks all


----------



## next (Aug 31, 2015)

well i made it home to check on things.. the top bit of shredded paper was a little crispy, but it is about 3" thick and the middle was still moist so I think it did its job. Wow at the worm castings, looks like coffee grounds in there. I didn't disturb them too much, but I did steal one to feed to my Oscar.


I poured about half a liter of water in the bin, then I added another pound or two of zucchini, and some freezer burnt peaches n strawberries. I just poured it on top of the soil,and covered it back up with the newspaper. Heres hoping!


----------



## next (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey guys, been busy lately...

Just thought I'd give a quick update, worms are doing great and they LOVE pumpkin.. I put 7ish pounds in for them and when I checked 3-4 days later it was all gone!

The tiny white Springtails are chowing down on some apples on the opposite side. Finally managed to eat thru the newspaper on the bottom, and had some droppings fall into the Tupperware. Then I added a lil too much water and had some leachate come out the bottom. When it pooled in the bottom of the Tupperware I seen the hundreds of tiny white bugs.. I added some more water to try and drown them, but they are just hanging out in there, wiggling, grouping together making rafts the size of golf balls. I don't like them! Not sure if they are Springtails, I never seen them jump and they are quite small. They don't seem to bother the worms, but some of the food is coverered with them. 

I'm nervous about using the ewc, or leachate because of the little white bugs. Maybe a sprinkle of neam cake on top of them will kill em?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Nov 13, 2015)

Sorry you don't like them, but they belong there, part of the process of getting the food right for the worms.

A light sprinkle of Neem will be fine. Doesn't seem to bother the *good* bugs annnd the worms love it.

DD


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2015)

The only bugs I worry about are millipedes and centipedes. One of the two are really bad. I can't remember which one, but I remove both when seen.


----------



## next (Dec 13, 2015)

ok i can accept the little guys.. but it does bother me that they fall thru the screen and into the tupperware. They died eventually.. tough buggers tho. 

So now my tupperware contains 50% castings and 50% small white bug carcasses. Im assuming they are safe to use as fertilizer or in a tea?


----------



## next (Dec 28, 2015)

I took the castings / dead springtails and mixed them back into the bin.

The newspaper on the very bottom felt like hard rock, a combination of leachate and water evaporating caused it go rock solid. The only castings falling down are from the edges.. i will try and spray the bottom with a spray bottle to encourage the decomposition process. I really dont want to dump it and start over.

With that being said.. I haven't mixed up the bedding since I started it.. they just do their thing and I add and mix on the top few inches. Could they benefit from being placed into a new bin? More or less dump the contents into the other bin, would it help or hinder the worms and the castings?


----------



## next (Dec 31, 2015)

did a little digging.. looks like this is what remains of hallowens pumpkins 

View attachment tmp_11718-IMG_20151231_54799-1385980429.jpg


View attachment tmp_11718-IMG_20151231_36690-292048496.jpg


View attachment tmp_11718-IMG_20151231_31160-105774316.jpg


----------

